# OT: Pistons Adidas Sneakers



## MinGotzSouL

kind of offtopic, but these are fire

http://www.shopadidas.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2581721&shopGroup=R&cp=2503288.2580524&page=2&doVSearch=no&pageBucket=0&parentPage=family&colorId=


----------

